
How measles causes body to forget immunity to past infections - QueensGambit
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/366/6465/560
======
QueensGambit
After the disease, the children lost, on average, about 20% of their antibody
repertoire. Some fared much worse, losing more than 70% of their immunity to
viral pathogens. The findings are particularly sobering now that measles cases
are increasing sharply, by more than 30% due to undervaccination and misguided
vaccine safety concerns.

